# Paramedic testing...



## reaper86 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, the year has come to an end and testing has begun.  I took my final test for class last week and passed with a 98.   Took my practicals today and passed, only having to re-do static cardiology which I passed on the 2nd try.  Next week I will hopefully be taking the written test.  I'm nervous but extremely excited.


----------



## whatw14578 (Dec 9, 2010)

just study study study. and you will be fine my friend. congrades on passing every other part


----------



## reaper86 (Dec 12, 2010)

NREMT written exam tomorrow morning at 1115.:unsure:


----------



## whatw14578 (Dec 12, 2010)

good luck. just relax and remember ABC


----------



## Hockey (Dec 15, 2010)

sooooooooooooo?


----------



## reaper86 (Dec 16, 2010)

I PASSED!!!  I'm now an (unofficial) paramedic!:beerchug:


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 16, 2010)

reaper86 said:


> I PASSED!!!  I'm now an (unofficial) paramedic!:beerchug:



Congratulations!


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, I will make sure I avoid SC for a year or two


----------



## reaper86 (Dec 16, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> thanks for the heads up, I will make sure I avoid SC for a year or two



Haha, very funny.  Thanks everyone.  B)


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 16, 2010)

reaper86 said:


> I PASSED!!!  I'm now an (unofficial) paramedic!:beerchug:



So....ummm.....will it be safe for me to travel to Hilton Head at the end of Sept. 2011?  Maybe I will have to reconsider the family vacation....  







Seriously though, congrats!


----------

